
A 3D/VR Bitcoin Blockchain Browser - gfredtech
http://blockchain3d.info
======
johnhenry
Back in the early 2000s there was a "3D" browser where you got to surf the web
as a little man in a space suit who navigates by running along a road with
while pages fly by the sky. If I had a faster computer and connection at the
time, it might have been fun, but the UI seemed fundamentally detrimental to
navigating the internet. Similarly, this is fun, but I would love to see a
detailed write up on how this is used and what we can do with this
representation that we cannot with others. Also, any chance you remember the
name of that browser?

